# Hand Tools Only



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

*Simple Wooden Box Using Only Hand Tools*

Hi guys, I made the video to go along with one of my Uni assignments.

Its simple, easy to make and only a few tools anyone can make it!






Have facebook? So do we! Visit http://www.facebook.com/JordsWoodShop and be our friend.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Simple Wooden Box Using Only Hand Tools*
> 
> Hi guys, I made the video to go along with one of my Uni assignments.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool project Jords.


----------



## mnpete (Feb 15, 2011)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Simple Wooden Box Using Only Hand Tools*
> 
> Hi guys, I made the video to go along with one of my Uni assignments.
> 
> ...


Nice video and project Jord. Thanks for posting!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Simple Wooden Box Using Only Hand Tools*
> 
> Hi guys, I made the video to go along with one of my Uni assignments.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed it, thanks.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Simple Wooden Box Using Only Hand Tools*
> 
> Hi guys, I made the video to go along with one of my Uni assignments.
> 
> ...


nice video thanks


----------

